# ungesunde fische



## Maik (22. Juni 2012)

*das ist nicht von mir sondern stand bei yahoo .

Fisch*
Fisch ist gesund? Stimmt fast immer. Doch neben hochwertigen  Omega-3-Fettsäuren können die Meerestiere auch extrem giftiges  Quecksilber enthalten. Als Faustregel gilt: Je größer der Fisch und je  weiter oben in der Nahrungskette angesiedelt, desto höher der  Quecksilbergehalt. Die Europäische Agentur für Lebensmittelsicherheit  (EFSA) rät vor allem Schwangeren, Stillenden und Kindern vom Verzehr von  Blauflossenthunfisch, Weißem Thunfisch, Schwertfisch, Hai, Hecht und  Merlin ab.




was ich nicht verstehe was hat der hecht in der aufzählung verloren ???|kopfkrat


----------



## Roy Digerhund (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ungesunde fische*

Moin!
Das mit dem Hecht finde ich auch komisch, da er einen relativ geringen Fettgehält hat.
hier noch ein link:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biomagnifikation#Fettl.C3.B6sliche_Schadstoffe
Gruss ROY


----------



## Ein_Angler (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ungesunde fische*

Ist doch ganz einfach.

*"Als Faustregel gilt: Je größer der Fisch und je  weiter oben in der  Nahrungskette angesiedelt, desto höher der  Quecksilbergehalt." *

Und welcher Fisch im Süsswasser ist schon höher in der Nahrungskette als der Hecht.


----------



## LOCHI (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ungesunde fische*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Und welcher Fisch im Süsswasser ist schon höher in der Nahrungskette als der Hecht.




der Wels?


----------



## Justsu (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ungesunde fische*

Vielleicht ist auch der "Seehecht" gemeint;+


----------



## Maik (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ungesunde fische*



Justsu schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist auch der "Seehecht" gemeint;+



ja das ist auch meine überlegeung


----------



## gründler (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ungesunde fische*

Alles Essen Tiere Menschen Pflanzen......etc.sind Weltweit belastet,50 Jahre Industrie Dünger Gifte Öl......usw.hinterlassen auch irgendwo Spuren.


Man dürfte theoretisch nix mehr essen,und juckt es irgend eine Seele???Nö,also wird fleißig weiter gemacht wie bisher.


|wavey:


----------



## antonio (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ungesunde fische*

nicht nur die meere sind mit quecksilber belastet im gegenteil die binnen gewässer sogar mehr.
ist doch eigentlich auch logisch der in der nahrungskette weit oben steht und viele belastete fische frißt ist dann selbst am meisten belastet.
und der hecht steht nun mal weit oben.
kommt natürlich auch immer drauf an aus welchem gewässer die fische stammen.
verstehe nicht was da unlogisch sein sollte mit dem hecht.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ungesunde fische*

Esst Bioeier - solange die Biohühner frei und niedlich auf dioxinverseuchten Böden picken, ist kein wenigstens kein Quecksilber drin ;-))

Logisch sammeln sich Umweltgifte umso mehr an, je höher ein Lebensmittel in der Nahrungsmittel steht - dass Pflanzen deswegen frei von Umweltgiften wären, ist allerdings ein Märchen..


----------



## gründler (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ungesunde fische*

Meine Hühner legen keine Bioeier,die legen ganz normale Eier wie schon vor 500 Jahren.Die rennen da in ner Wiese rum picken im Mist rum,halten mit Enten und Gänsen nen Schwätzchen,müssen ab und zu dem Fuchs ausweichen und fühlen sich auch so ganz wohl.

Aber Bioeier wollen die einfach nicht legen,hat das Herrchen ihnen Verboten,weil das Herrchen steht auf ganz normale Eier wie sie es schon bei der Römer gab.^^


Das gilt für alle Tiere die hier hinterm Haus leben,ganz normale Tiere halt,ganz ohne Bio.......

Neuster trend heißt ja Biofisch,ich guck jeden tag in meine teiche,ich seh da nur ganz normale Fische aber nicht einen Biofisch.....

lg|wavey:


----------



## Elbmann (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ungesunde fische*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach.
> 
> *"Als Faustregel gilt: Je größer der Fisch und je  weiter oben in der  Nahrungskette angesiedelt, desto höher der  Quecksilbergehalt." *
> 
> Und welcher Fisch im Süsswasser ist schon höher in der Nahrungskette als der Hecht.



Das sehe ich ein wenig anders. Nehmen wir z.B. den Hecht. Wie kann der stärker Belastet sein als der Fisch den er sich einverleibt?
Das erschließt sich mir nicht ganz.


----------



## antonio (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ungesunde fische*



Elbmann schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ein wenig anders. Nehmen wir z.B. den Hecht. Wie kann der stärker Belastet sein als der Fisch den er sich einverleibt?
> Das erschließt sich mir nicht ganz.



er verleibt sich im laufe seines lebens viele belastete fische ein, ganz einfach.
1 fisch mit 1g belastet - hecht frißt tausend fische - hecht mit 1000 g belastet.

antonio


----------



## antonio (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ungesunde fische*



gründler schrieb:


> Meine Hühner legen keine Bioeier,die legen ganz normale Eier wie schon vor 500 Jahren.Die rennen da in ner Wiese rum picken im Mist rum,halten mit Enten und Gänsen nen Schwätzchen,müssen ab und zu dem Fuchs ausweichen und fühlen sich auch so ganz wohl.
> 
> Aber Bioeier wollen die einfach nicht legen,hat das Herrchen ihnen Verboten,weil das Herrchen steht auf ganz normale Eier wie sie es schon bei der Römer gab.^^
> 
> ...



kaufst oder fälscht du dir zertifikat , dann schwimmen bei dir auch biofische.

antonio|wavey:


----------



## gründler (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ungesunde fische*



antonio schrieb:


> kaufst oder fälscht du dir zertifikat , dann schwimmen bei dir auch biofische.
> 
> antonio|wavey:


 
Schmecken die danach besser???

Wenn ja könnte ich ja mal drüber nachdenken,vieleicht ist das ja noch ne Marktlücke.....


|wavey:


----------



## antonio (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ungesunde fische*

wenn du noch künstliche aromastoffe ins futter mixt, könnte es was werden mit besserem geschmack.

antonio


----------



## gründler (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ungesunde fische*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn du noch künstliche aromastoffe ins futter mixt, könnte es was werden mit besserem geschmack.
> 
> antonio


 

Wie noch mehr,dann muss ich erst in DK anrufen und fragen ob sie mir ne EP mit Spezi.zusatz mischen können.

Fragt sich nur ob die das für eine EP machen,oder ob ich nen ganzen 40er Zug bestellen muss.

|wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ungesunde fische*

Vor einiger Zeit gab es mal eine Sendung mit Tim Mälzer und diversen Lebensmittelspezialisten.
Da ging es auch um gesundes Essen.

Alle anwesenden Experten sagten aus, das es kein gesundes Essen gibt.
Grundsätzlich ist alles was wir essen mit irgendwelchen Giftstoffen belastet.
Es kommt immer nur auf die Menge an welche wir zu uns nehmen.
Selbst rein theoretisch unbelastete Nahrung ist nicht "Gesund".
Viele Lebensmittel haben von Natur aus diverse Giftstoffe in sich, die für den menschlichen Körper ungesund sind. (Na, sonst bräuchten wir auch keine Leber etc.)

Negativ betrachtet, ist "Essen" ungesund.

Es kommt halt auf die Menge an.


----------



## antonio (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ungesunde fische*

anders gesagt jeder stoff ist gift es kommt nur auf die dosis an.

antonio


----------



## Fxndlxng (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ungesunde fische*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Esst Bioeier - solange die Biohühner frei und niedlich auf dioxinverseuchten Böden picken, ist kein wenigstens kein Quecksilber drin ;-))
> 
> Logisch sammeln sich Umweltgifte umso mehr an, je höher ein Lebensmittel in der Nahrungsmittel steht - dass Pflanzen deswegen frei von Umweltgiften wären, ist allerdings ein Märchen..



Ich kenne mich mit diesen Umweltgiften berufsbedingt ein wenig aus.

Klugscheissmodus on:
Diese Dioxin-Eier Geschichte ist sicherlich unerfreulich aber ein typischer Fall von medialer Verzerrung und Stimmungsmache. Jeder der einigermaßen fit in Chemie ist, kann das ganz leicht nachvollziehen. Das Grundgerüst der Dioxine (das Dioxin gibt es nämlich gar nicht) ist erst einmal fast unbedenklich und nicht sonderlich giftig. 
Gefährlich sind diejenigen Dioxine bei denen Wasserstoffatome durch Chloratome substituiert wurden. Das bekannteste unter ihnen ist das 2,3,7,8, Tetrachlordibenzodioxin. Extrem giftig und viel schlimmer als die meisten Schwermetalle. 
Es ist lipophil, bedeutet fettliebend, lagert sich dort ein und klettert die Nahrungskette hoch. Am stärksten Betroffen ist also fettreiches Fleisch. Eier haben aber einen viel geringeren Fettgehalt als Beispielsweise Aal und Lachs. Besonders betroffen sind Milchprodukte. Eier stehen deutlich weiter unten in der Gefährdungsklasse. Keine Ahnung was die Medien an Eiern so spannend finden. 
Klugscheissmodus off

Der Großteil der Schadstoffe wird im übrigen ohnehin durch die Luft aufgenommen. Also bevor Ihr das Essen einstellt solltet ihr es mit der Atmung versuchen. #6

Grüße!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ungesunde fische*

Das beste bei all dem Gift im Essen, dem sauren Regen, den gestorbenen Wäldern, dem Rinderwahn, der Schweine- und Vogelgrippe, Hormonen im  Kalbfleisch, Zusatzstoffen, E-Nummern etc.:
Die Menschen kümmern sich bei uns nen Scheiss drum und leben einfach  trotzdem immer länger ..
;-)))))

Satire an:
PS:
Das hat sich der Finanzminister sicher auch anders gedacht, als er die ganzen oben genannten Dinge in Gang setzte, um die Leute früher sterben zu lasen und damit die Renten sicherer zu machen ;-))))
Satire aus
;-)))))))


----------



## Bungo (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ungesunde fische*



gründler schrieb:


> Schmecken die danach besser???
> 
> Wenn ja könnte ich ja mal drüber nachdenken,vieleicht ist das ja noch ne Marktlücke.....
> 
> ...


Für die Leute die dran glauben schmecken sie danach gesünder und besser 
Aber in erster Linie gehts doch ums Geld, deshalb werden diese Zertifikate verkauft.

Findling hat ja sehr verständlich über TCDD geschrieben.

Das traurige ist, dass die Medien die meisten Leute so beeinflussen. Bei einem Dioxinwert von 5 Picogramm (Ein Millionstel von einem Millionstel, oder ein Billionstel Gramm) heulen die meisten rum, Produkte aus einer Giftpflanze namens Soja werden dann aber mit Genuss verschlungen. Genauso wie Freiland Grünkohl wo bis zu 69 Picogramm nachgewiesen wurden!
Mahlzeit sage ich da nur!


----------



## Fxndlxng (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ungesunde fische*

Ja, Mahlzeit.

Gründliches waschen hilft bei Obst und Gemüse aber schon eine ganze Menge. Insbesondere Lebensmittel mit einer Wachschicht auf der Schale (z.B. Äpfel) sollten gründlich abgespült werden, da die Pestizide hier förmlich dran kleben. 

Mein alter Organik-Prof. hat immer gesagt:
Gott schuf 91 Elemente, der Mensch etwas mehr als ein Dutzend und der Teufel eines - das Chlor. Ist ein Zitat von Otto Hunziger wie ich gerade gegoogelt habe.


----------



## Maik (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: ungesunde fische*

das der hecht an einer hohn stelle in der nahrungskette ist ist mir klar 
ich wa nur verwundert weil sonst nur salzwasserfische dort standen und der grössenunterschid von einem thun zum hecht ist ja auch enorm deshalb passte er in meinen augen nicht in die aufzählung 


also esst mehr brassen :m


----------

